# getting rid of the x. need help please



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm selling my x since I have a nexus now. Only thing is, I have no idea how much I can get for it.
I'll post a bunch of pictures in hopes that you guys can help out.

Note. I will not be selling to any users. It will probably go onto eBay or Craigslist.

Edit. I have to upload the pics somewhere. They are currently too big.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Check out swappa and see what they are going for. $125 is my guess.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Forgot to mention
There is an unopened anti glare screen protector with a cloth. The kick stand hard case. All the doc's from the box(with box) and stock charger.

Slight physical damage near wake button. Case has a small break.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I sold mine for 150.00 in about 30min. With otterbox and a few extra screen savers. I put in on swappa, craigslist, and Facebook. The winner was actually Facebook.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I've sold all kind of stuff on.....Facebook! LoL

I'm going to sell mine too, asking $150.00, I think that's a fair price.


----------



## joegod (Nov 15, 2011)

I will be happy to get 75 for mine...never had a case 1.5 yrs old and scratched up..I am getting a RAZR though...Moto>Sammy sorry to say


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

joegod said:


> I will be happy to get 75 for mine...never had a case 1.5 yrs old and scratched up..I am getting a RAZR though...Moto>Sammy sorry to say


You should really look at the Nexus forum. I haven't seen so many devs working on one phone since the original droid. It's really amazing how in less than a week there are tons of roms, kernels, and mods. I unlocked the bootloader the second I put the battery in and have been rooted since.


----------



## joegod (Nov 15, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> You should really look at the Nexus forum. I haven't seen so many devs working on one phone since the original droid. It's really amazing how in less than a week there are tons of roms, kernels, and mods. I unlocked the bootloader the second I put the battery in and have been rooted since.


I have thought about that, no doubt. I need a durable phone. Not to get an argument started, the razr feels more solid to me.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just sold my X this morning for $122 on Ebay. Had 5 cases, 2 different screen protectors, car dock, desk dock and all the cables with it. I wanted more for it but at this point I took what I could get.


----------

